

SCALE 12x – Southern California Linux Expo - tcdent
https://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale12x

======
tcdent
Just heard about this recently, bummed I've missed the past few years. We
don't get many interesting tech conferences in Southern California, so I'm
excited to attend. Prices are _very_ reasonable too.

~~~
hkbarton
Yeah, I'll attend too, since there is few tech meeting in SoCal. Hope I can
learn some interested things and meet some programmer here :)

